# POC Fish Camp for rent!



## ff_waterfowl

1 night rentals $125
2 or more nights $95/night

Text Kaleb at 979 702 zero535 for availability!

The cabin has all the comforts of home including:

Full Over Queen Bunk Bed
Loft with a Queen Bed
Queen Sleep Sofa
Flat Screen & DVD Player (and DVD movies to choose from)
Kitchenette with Microwave, 2 Hot Plates, Mini Fridge/Freezer, Pots, Pans, Cooking and Eating Utensils
Bathroom with Toilet and Shower
Bed Linens Provided
A/C and Heat
Foldable Kitchen Table

Very close to everything in town including: Froggies Boat Ramp and Bait, Mamas Cafe and Martys Landing Guide Service and Tackle Shop, Speedy Stop, Josie's Mexican Food, Cathy's, and Art's BBQ, 5D steakhouse.

This property is at the end of a dead end street, has minimal vehicle traffic, and is pet friendly.

Rules for Whiskey's Fish Camp:
1. NO SMOKING INSIDE (All cigarette butts outside must be picked up and thrown away)
2. No cleaning fish or fish, fish parts, fish guts of any sort allowed inside the cabin or in any trash can on the property (fillets in ziploc or foodsaver bags are allowed in fridge)
3. Please turn on bathroom vent anytime you are showering or cooking.
4. Please turn off all lights and lock the door when leaving the property.
5. No ice chest in the cabin.
6. No pets on any furniture or beds.
7. Leave fire pit and deck furniture on the property at all times.
8. No wet clothes on any furniture or beds.













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ff_waterfowl

Several dates open in February...call/text Kaleb at 979 7zero2 zero535


----------



## ff_waterfowl

Dates open for March! Call or text 979 7zero2 zero535


----------



## ff_waterfowl

Dates open for April...Call or text 979 7zero2 zero535


----------



## ff_waterfowl

Still a few dates left for July...Call or text 979 7zero2 zero535


----------



## ff_waterfowl

Dates available for August......Call or text Kaleb at 979 7zero2 zero535


----------



## ff_waterfowl

Dates open for October. 

This cabin is located off the beaten path in a very clean neighborhood on a dead end street. 

1 night rentals $140
2 or more nights $115/night

call/text Kaleb at 979 7zero2 zero535


----------



## ff_waterfowl

Dates available for November....text kaleb at 979 7zero2 zero535


----------

